# how an Application in C can get system info?



## ivand58 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

How a C application can get system information like 
	
	



```
netstat -p tcp
```
 ?
I'm looking for a system call but not for calling the real *netstat *and parse the stdout.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2010)

It's all "Documented" here:
/usr/src/usr.bin/netstat/


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 11, 2010)

Another good starting point may be sysconf(3) and sysctl(3).


----------

